# VIP722 HDMI DEAD - only works briefly during power up



## dstuben (Mar 17, 2007)

My original 722 worked fine for a couple of years - replaced recently due to HDD failure...
New 722 worked for 1 week and HDMI died. TV says "No input present"
Tried swapping HDMI ports on TV, different HDMI cables (from other known working components like AppleTV and BluRay player).
All other components working fine on all TV HDMI ports.
Power cycled 722 and unplugged AC from 722.
Pretty well exhausted TV as culprit with all above combinations tried and retried. Also cycled 722 HDTV setup thru all available resolutions.
Called Dish and arranged another 722.
While waiting for replacement, tried unplugging ALL cables and power from TV.
Left it powered down overnight. Next morning, plugged in 722 and it worked! Huh??? Came home from work in PM and it's dead again.
Same power cycle of TV and all above tests again - no dice.
Plugged in new 722 when it arrived. Powered up, TV displays 722 boot process via HDMI - so far, so good.
Able to view and interact with setup, but as soon as 722 initial download and reboot, NO HDMI again!!!
Tried everything above all over again and can't get HDMI at all!
Very rarely, once every several power cycle reboots (via console power button) TV "locks on" to signal, but shows blank screen. As soon as 722 green LED comes on, HDMI signal is lost and TV shows NO INPUT.
I'm going crazy!!!
TV is an LG 47LH50 and works fine otherwise and I'm NOT using any switchers or amplifier - just direct HDMI from 722 to TV.
Anybody else having any similar problems?
Eternal thanks for any constructive feedback!
Doug


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

You mentioned you tried all the other devices. How long were they "tested" on the TV? Try watching a movie on the Bluray and tell me if it lasts the whole movie on HDMI or if it goes quiet during the vid at some point. This could be software handshake issues, but I have never seen it with an LG and I don't believe a software update came out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to update FW in the TV or replace it.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

dstuben said:


> My original 722 worked fine for a couple of years - replaced recently due to HDD failure...
> New 722 worked for 1 week and HDMI died. TV says "No input present"
> Tried swapping HDMI ports on TV, different HDMI cables (from other known working components like AppleTV and BluRay player).
> All other components working fine on all TV HDMI ports.
> ...


After 4 years it died on my vip622. I carefully unplugged the HDMI for the painters but apparently the fragile circuit board didn't take to that too well. I just picked up a cheap (very cheap) component set with audio cable and am using that. I cannot tell a bit of difference in picture or sound quality. The cheap cables are very flexible and are housed as a single 3 in 1 cable. Took care of the problem with a minimum of hassle.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I would try to update FW in the TV or replace it.


He has a TV that works just fine with multiple HDMI cables and multiple sources, but not with a Dish receiver, and he should replace the TV?

Just a respectful question.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> He has a TV that works just fine with multiple HDMI cables and multiple sources, but not with a Dish receiver, and he should replace the TV?
> 
> Just a respectful question.


Because of lousy HDCP implementation in the TV FW. ViP's FW fixed to be more strict in last versions.


----------



## dstuben (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for replies...
Tony - yes, I've watched entire movies and TV shows on DVD with no hitch.

I spoke with LG support today and they said:
-They are aware of issues with 722 units and it is NOT the TV.
-They have seen this a LOT from Dish customers.
-There are no HDMI spec incompatibilities on LG's implementation.
- (therefore no FW updates - i.e. "it ain't broke, don't fix it")
-Problem isn't the TV not "listening" - it's the 722 not transmitting.
He told me to tell Dish to keep sending replacements until I get one that works and to demand partial credit on my bill until then.

Considering that all my other equipment continues to work fine and my previous 722 worked fine for years (only started this whole cycle of replacements because the hard drive was failing), I have to agree with LG and put blame on the 722.

Hopefully, replacement #3 will pan out...
I welcome any new insight or testing ideas.

Thanks


----------



## dstuben (Mar 17, 2007)

Got around to some further tests:

Plugged bad 722 into:
Onkyo rcvr along with my 622 both output to Panasonic projector - nada.
directly into Panasonic projector - nada

I no longer subscribe to the idea being offered that the 722's firmware is too new and advanced and more strictly adhering to HDMI spec. to support ALL of my other equipment. If anything, a newer, more advanced firmware should be backwards compatible...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

dstuben said:


> ...
> 
> I no longer subscribe to the idea being offered that the 722's firmware is too new and advanced and more strictly adhering to HDMI spec. to support ALL of my other equipment. If anything, a newer, more advanced firmware should be backwards compatible...


I suspect that you are 100% correct. Seemingly Dish has been unsuccessfully addressing these HDMI issues for years. You have a TV that works just fine with multiple HDMI cables and multiple sources, but not with a Dish receiver. I certainly would not lean toward your TV having a deficiency.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That he is buying wrong idea - 722's FW is the culprit.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope a new receiver fixes your issue, but I have my doubts. You mentioned it works when first starting up and setting up the box. That is usually before any software on the box is loaded and after the initial download the screen went blank.

Question. You mentioned hooking the 622 up to the projector. You said nada. I assume you mean that the 722 was a no go but the 622 was fine?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe something or maybe nothing...

I have a 722 receiver connected to a digital monitor that I also share with my PC that I don't use as much now that I have my iMac.

Earlier in the week, I went into the room to see my screen was totally white with some weird lines on it... I couldn't get video for the computer, but if I switched to the 722 port then I could watch the 722.

I tried cycling power to the monitor to see if it would fix the problem with my PC.

Somewhere in the process of doing that... it stopped seeing my 722 as well.

I happen to know that both my 722 and my PC are working fine (tested on another monitor)... but my monitor is dead to the world.

BUT... since it initially was acting like the OP's... One device worked, while another didn't, connected to the same monitor... I figure it is worth mentioning here.

In my case, the failing of ability to connect my PC while the 722 receiver worked... ultimately ended up being the first stages of the failure of the monitor.

I actually suspect that the monitor may still work but that what failed was its internal ability to detect connections and switch between the ports... which *could* be what is happening to the OP.

Since he says he had a 722 that worked before for a couple of years... I would think that would rule out the firmware on the replacement 722 being a problem since his "old" 722 should probably have had that firmware too before its hard drive died.

I would start (if it were me) to watch my other connected devices to see if I begin having any problems with them.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I would try to update FW in the TV or replace it.





P Smith said:


> That he is buying wrong idea - 722's FW is the culprit.


No disrespect, I'm simply confused.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm still thinking the 722's FW (last version) been tightened to cut out 'middle man' - HDMI splitters/switchers/Furies/etc (perhaps shortening handshake time). That would be good point to TV manufacturers to review their own FW to bring those parameters to content provider's latest requirement (who would doubt if driving force of those tightened spec are those companies ?).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I'm still thinking the 722's FW (last version) been tightened to cut out 'middle man' - HDMI splitters/switchers/Furies/etc (perhaps shortening handshake time). That would be good point to TV manufacturers to review their own FW to bring those parameters to content provider's latest requirement (who would doubt if driving force of those tightened spec are those companies ?).


Thank you.


----------



## dstuben (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, called Dish this AM to arrange replacement #3 and they sent me to advanced support. A/S said that the prior software rev introduced periodic A/V "dropouts" on HDMI. They pushed out the current software to resolve, but it backfired and bricked the HDMI.
They have a new rev that's in beta that they are going to push to my box in the next day or so (they wouldn't say when - just keep checking info screen).

I asked about a partial credit on my bill for my 722 problems and they denied me - said that if I could view ANY programming on ANY port, then the receiver is deemed "usable".
FYI, my current SW is listed as L674RJQD-N - they told me to expect L675.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

dstuben said:


> I asked about a partial credit on my bill for my 722 problems and they denied me - said that if I could view ANY programming on ANY port, then the receiver is deemed "usable".
> FYI, my current SW is listed as L674RJQD-N - they told me to expect L675.


Not a new policy - I've been trying to get them to swap out one of my two leased 622s ever since the Dish Technician who installed it confirmed that its HDMI port was dead - that was years ago...

But since its component output does work, they say that's good enough and is all that they're required to provide. When I ask how I'm supposed to watch their 1080p offerings, they say "don't worry - it'll down-res to 1080i automatically"&#8230;


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Tell them your display does not have component inputs, or that they are all in use and you need HDMI.

Do some research to find one first, just in case they ask.

There is no excuse for leaving defective equipment in the field.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Tell them your display does not have component inputs, or that they are all in use and you need HDMI.


I did exactly that about a year and a half ago - the CSR told me to go buy a component/audio switch. 



Jim5506 said:


> There is no excuse for leaving defective equipment in the field.


Apparently Dish Tech Support (laughable) does not agree&#8230; :nono2:


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

AVJohnnie, it sounds like we thought it was a KPI (Known Product Issue), and if you want to PM me an account # or phone # I can take a look at this for you. That's the only reason I can think of why it wouldn't be replaced.


----------

